

Google, VC firms, consider bid to buy Yahoo - wgx
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970204485304576646232054116582.html

======
mpk
This is a preview article that isn't even 2 paragraphs long and requires
subscription to read the whole thing. How did this make the front page?

~~~
wgx
How frustrating. I only posted because I saw the full article - WSJ must
detect certain referrers and show the full text if linked from certain sites.
Paywalls suck.

------
edash
Here's the Reuters version (not behind a paywall):
[http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/10/22/us-google-yahoo-
id...](http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/10/22/us-google-yahoo-
idUSTRE79L18T20111022)

------
dedicated
Agreed, pure speculation with little chance of getting through regulatory
approvals.

Is this what the WSJ publishes to draw in weekend readers who are mostly
unfamiliar with the tech space?

------
suking
0% chance FTC allows Google to buy them.

------
shareme
this is linkbait..FTC will not allow Google or Microsoft ot buy Yahoo..in fact
both MS and Google have discuss before how they were handcuffed by FTC
considerations about this

